

 The Android kernel is lacking in modularity - Securb
http://blog.lattix.com/content/android-kernel-lacking-modularity

======
valarauca1
I thought people stopped complaining about the Linux Kernels lack of
Modularity in the 90's when Linus made it clear he's running the project how
he wants, and the world can just get on board, or get off now.

